# NIKON S-C CAMERA 1,4 5 CM



## Mike_E (Jan 30, 2010)

Just in case someone here is in the market.  

NIKON S-C CAMERA 1,4 5 CM NIKKOR-S-C-NIPPON JAPAN-OLD - eBay (item 330400003119 end time Feb-05-10 07:18:26 PST)

$88 with 5 days and 22 hrs left.   LOL


----------



## Mitica100 (Jan 30, 2010)

Yeah...  Not a bad price but if it goes over $150 it won't be worth. Lots of restoration needed, as I see it.

Thanks for posting though!


----------



## Proteus617 (Feb 2, 2010)

$760 and climbing, what's up with that?  Maybe time to replace the shutter curtain and put mine on the market.  And what's an "S-C"


----------



## Mitica100 (Feb 2, 2010)

Wow! I stand corrected! Glad to see there's a need for old Nikons regardless of their condition. I have an S3 in 'like new' condition.


----------



## Mike_E (Feb 4, 2010)

$910,  Those old Nikon Rangefinders go for outrageous prices.

That's why I thought $88 was worth noting.


----------



## Mike_E (Feb 5, 2010)

Winning bid US $1,802.77!!

Well Mitica, looks as though you are in high cotton as we say down here in the south.


----------



## Mitica100 (Feb 5, 2010)

Goodness!... It seems the prices on these babies are going up and up and up... I might think to sell mine.


----------

